# TVS-e GOLD Keyboard



## SlashDK (Feb 10, 2013)

*TVS GOLD Keyboard Review*

*Review*

I recently purchased the TVS Gold keyboard seeing the fact that so many people swore by it, but considering that I could not find a very good review, I decided to write one myself. 

The TVS-e Gold is a mechanical keyboard i.e. one that uses physical switches to take input not layers of plastic used in membrane based keyboards. It uses the Cherry MX Blue switches (credits geekhack forum) so it feels clicky as well as bumpy while typing, making typing quicker. It is advertised to have a lifetime of over 50 million keystrokes (which many users claim is true since it continues to work even after a decade of use), wear resistant key tops (again seems to be true) and sculpted keycaps (which iT certainly has). Also, It is a lot bigger than the usually membrane based keyboards and my K+M pullout has trouble accommodating it with my Razer Goliathus(small)  mouse pad.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/8894d1360480348-tvs-e-gold-keyboard-tvs-gold.jpg

*Construction and Feel*

The first thing you notice when you see it is its bulky, its heavier than membrane keyboards (not very heavy though) and feels totally solid. Thoughtfully, the entire keyboard is slightly raised above the surface you put it on, removing dirty surfaces as a problem. They keyboards back half is also slightly higher than the lower one to make typing easier. Another good thing about the construction is the backstands, they're solid and provide a nice amount of height to the back of the keyboard. 

The first thing you notice about the keys is that they're all slightly tilted towards the centre row. This applies to all the rows except for the one with the function keys and the one with the `(tilde), numerical, Insert, Home, Pageup, Num Lock, /, *, - keys. This also speeds up typing since when your fingers move from the centre row to the others, they are usually travelling in the angle of the tilt, thereby lowering the resistance and making the typing feel more natural.

One major gripe I had was that the key letters were not lasered to the surface. You can almost certainly feel them whenever you put a finger on a key. Moreover, some keys such as the windows keys  and some letter keys have the print placed towards the top, not the centre, making the keys (especially the windows ones) look slightly ugly.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/8895d1360480370-tvs-e-gold-keyboard-windows-key-tvs.jpg

*Typing*

Typing speeded up immediately for me when I started using the TVS over my current membrane based keyboard. The sound gives you a confirmation click about when the key has been pressed, although most of the times you will automatically press the keys all the way. After getting used to the keyboard, most likely you'll stop pushing it all the way and stop whenever you hear the click. While I do not have any concrete numbers, I can definitely say that my typing has speeded up by at least 25%. The sculpted keycaps seemed to fit fingers well and the keys seemed to travel faster than membrane based ones (they probably do). Some people have complained that the keys provide a bit too much resistance when not pressing them directly in the centre but I disagree. The only key I felt had a bit too much resistance was the spacebar and the resistance felt the same from all angles. The backspace key is only single key sized unlike many other keyboards where it occupies two key spaces. While not that much of a problem, some people used to the two key sized one might take time to adjust. I for one, did not take any time adjusting at all.

*Gaming*

Being an avid gamer I was prepared to be underwhelmed by its gaming performance. I played different games such as Battlefield 3, Age of Empires III and Metro 2033 on it. The key travel is not as much of a problem as most people would claim it to be. I've used the Razer Arctosa in the past and while the key travel is definitely a lot more, it doesn't really seem to negatively affect gaming. The only key with which the key travel was a problem was the spacebar, still not too much of a problem though since it was only used for jumping in both Battlefield and Metro. Moreover *on the PS/2 version* if it is plugged into a PS/2 port (not a converter), since its a mechanical keyboard, there is no problem of ghosting (only a limited number of keys can be pressed at the same time), meaning you can easily execute combos is FIFA and PES without trouble. *(This is not applicable when it is plugged into a USB port or on the USB version of the keyboard.)* The keyboard is not N-Key rollover compliant (meaning only a limited no. of keys can be pressed at once). It poses no problems for most games such as Battlefield 3 but MAY pose problems for certain games like FIFA and PES. This issue is not worse than any run of the mill membrane keyboard without special anti-ghosting.

The biggest problem surprisingly was the same as with the Razer Arctosa, albeit worse. It was easy to forget where the WSAD keys were if your fingers did not rest on them and it was just as well possible to press the RFDG keys. I never faced this problem with my membrane based Rs 500 Logitech Keyboard. Moreover due to its huge size, it feels strange keeping both the hands further apart than with a regular smaller keyboard (this may not be immediately noticeable except for extended gaming periods but will some take time to get used to).

Special note: If you use the arrow keys while gaming, you're in for a tough time. The upper ends of the left and right arrow keys are a bit too depressed, almost touching the surface of the keyboard.

*Extra Features*

This is where the keyboard scores a 0. It does well what its meant to do but not much else. It lacks any sort of extra features and doesn't even have a set of volume control keys. Multimedia keys  are easily available on every Rs400 keyboard in the market. 

*Conclusion*

It is great for typing and is totally VFM since the next mechanical keyboard I found, Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Pro costs Rs 5500, over 3 time the TVS-e Gold. Its great for typing, OK for gaming and conspicuously lacks multimedia keys. If you want to use it for anything other than typing, you better stay away.

Price:
USB Version : Rs 1800
PS/2 Version : Rs 1500
USB to PS/2 converter : Rs 50 (= Rs 250 savings)

(This review was typed on my TVS-e Gold.)

This is my first review 
Please give suggestions and corrections.

UPDATE : Seems that with use the resistance of the spacebar lessens. It's much less stiff after a few weeks of regular use.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 10, 2013)

good one


----------



## RON28 (Feb 11, 2013)

nice review  good...keep it up...very less people post reviews of keyboards


----------



## Sarath (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats

Where did you buy it from? If online, please provide a link


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I bought it from SMC store at Nehru Place. They may ship if you contact them.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 11, 2013)

I am planning on upgrading from Arctosa but all mech keyboards cost a bomb. So I a little reluctant to put down so much money.

Considering the TVS one is a mech keyboard, (blue keys if I am not wrong), do you feel it is an upgrade over the arctosa?

Any thing you feel the arctosa was better at than TVS ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2013)

great review! very nice write up!


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 11, 2013)

@Sarath
I barely used the arctosa for a couple of months before it started giving me problems. The Arctosa is definitely better for gaming and makes far less noise. Get the TVS only if you are going to do large amounts of typing (the speedup and increased comfort are pretty noticeable).


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 11, 2013)

You cannot do certain key combos with TVS Gold. The keytop eventually develops a "shine" on top. Could use a wrist rest. Not that I am saying its bad, you get what you pay for. After 2 years of use, it works like a charm, although I wish the plastic of the keys are more "softer" considering I spend a lot of time typing.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ are you using the PS/2 version or the USB version? Or are you using a convertor?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 12, 2013)

no converter. PS/2 version. Try key combos ASX, WDE, SDC, WAQ, CTRL+ AQ.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for pointing it out The Sorcerer. Edited the review to reflect the same. I thought it was fully n key rollover compliant since I didn't have any problem while playing Battlefield 3 where I do use multiple keys at the same time.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice review! Bought the TVSE Gold-USB from eBay for 1600/-


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ Nice. The price was Rs 1800 at Nehru Place for the USB version.


----------



## Anish (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice review. 
This was my first keyboard (white color) (in 2004) love it still especially for the typing comfort and the key chimes. gave it to someone in 2010.
I wanna buy one as well.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 19, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> ^^ Nice. The price was Rs 1800 at Nehru Place for the USB version.



The design of the TVSE looks like a ripoff from the IBM Model M Keyboard(Buckling Spring), which is considered one of the best keyboards for typing 

*odgamer.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/ibm-model-m-keyboard.jpg *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/8894d1360480348-tvs-e-gold-keyboard-tvs-gold.jpg


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 20, 2013)

nice review.

price have increased . when i was in college it used to sell for Rs.1100 kolkata price @ 2007.

one question it used to have two color version one white & this one? Are the white ones still available?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 20, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> nice review.
> 
> price have increased . when i was in college it used to sell for Rs.1100 kolkata price @ 2007.
> 
> one question it used to have two color version one white & this one? Are the white ones still available?



I don't think the white one's are available. However you can still buy second hand one's from eBay.
They are going for Rs.500-600 a pop.

TVS Gold Keyboard Black Mechanical Keyboard,Cherry MX Blue PS2 connector | eBay


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2013)

can you please confirm if it has ghosting issue or not ?
Try combinations 
ASDW + R/F/Ctrl

All in all, is it worth the upgrade ? for gaming ?

Also, does anyone have any link for the HP mechanical keyboard.. it seems to have vanished from the internet, I havent even seen a pic of it anywhere..


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> can you please confirm if it has ghosting issue or not ?
> Try combinations
> ASDW + R/F/Ctrl
> 
> ...



Please don't get this keyboard for gaming. It's best only for typing purposes.
And, I think the HP KB went out of production long time back. It's hard to find one now.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 23, 2013)

@Nerevarine
Most combos work just fine. I've pressed upto 4 keys at the same time while playing bf3 (w,a/d,shift,space/r/g/f) etc. No problems for games other than FIFA/PES IMO. Will check ghosting and try combos thoroughly as soon as I can (its exam time right now).


----------



## KyleSforza (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice one! But as you saw it makes typing quicker, can you please post a result in wpm? 

free online touch typing speed test - wpm words per minute


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ Got 48. I'm a pretty slow typer anyway  could probably do better after a few tries

BTW checked the ghosting issue in BF3 seems that only Ctrl+AQ combo mentioned by The Sorcerer works. Changing the review to reflect the same. Still issues should not be there for most games (never faced a problem with BF3/ Metro or Borderlands2)

Just tested a local membrane keyboard. Seems like it the regular membrane USB keyboards support upto a maximum of 6 keys at the same time (not all combos, just very few ones) whereas the TVS (on PS/2) supports upto 8.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2013)

cool, thanks..
imma pick up a ps2 version asap


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 22, 2013)

If the PS/2 version is indeed 1.5k, it seems FlipKart is ripping people off: its 1.85k for PS/2 and 1.8k for USB 2.0. Can someone suggest me a link to buy it online at a good price ? My fingers are getting pwned and apparently you cannot file a workplace harassment case against keyboards.


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't think you'll find it at that price online  I got it for 1.5 at nehru place.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

It sells for 500/600 for used models in ebay


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 22, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> Don't think you'll find it at that price online  I got it for 1.5 at nehru place.



Sheesh. I'm in Hyderabad. I don't think we have an equivalent of Nehru Place, SP Road or Lamington Road. 



Nerevarine said:


> It sells for 500/600 for used models in ebay



Considering that I'll be keeping it for as long as it lasts, I don't think I will be looking at the option of buying used.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 29, 2013)

is anyone using for gaming other then OP. i found ps/2 version for 1200 yesterday.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Aug 1, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> is anyone using for gaming other then OP. i found ps/2 version for 1200 yesterday.



Hey could you please tell us where you got it for 1200?

Also guys you keep saying that the keyboard is bad for gaming, how is it for starcraft 2 i am considering buying it for starcraft 2 but after reading this thread not so sure about it 

Is it safe to buy a second hand version?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 15, 2013)

is this keyboard is good to use with laptop also???
Use :- typing(tons of coding) + gaming


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow! TVS keyboards are still being sold 
I own the PS/2 version bought in 2002 and I still have it, I love the keys, no matter how much you mess with them, they still work the same even now


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 17, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Wow! TVS keyboards are still being sold
> I own the PS/2 version bought in 2002 and I still have it, I love the keys, no matter how much you mess with them, they still work the same even now



And there is a reason for that. Cherry MX Blue keys. Also, from what I know, the early 2000s white models are actually superior to the current black crop.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And there is a reason for that. Cherry MX Blue keys. Also, from what I know, the early 2000s white models are actually superior to the current black crop.


I own the white one bought in Dec '02


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2013)

so the Keys for the current gen Gold is inferior??? 

damn...


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> so the Keys for the current gen Gold is inferior???
> 
> damn...


yeah.... *big wicked smile*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> so the Keys for the current gen Gold is inferior???
> 
> damn...



No that is not true. There is more to a keyboard than the keys inside 

If it were, then all keyboards with Cherry Blue keys would have the same complaint.



sahil1033 said:


> yeah.... *big wicked smile*



Seriously?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And there is a reason for that. Cherry MX Blue keys. Also, from what I know, the early 2000s white models are actually superior to the current black crop.





Extreme Gamer said:


> No that is not true. There is more to a keyboard than the keys inside
> 
> If it were, then all keyboards with Cherry Blue keys would have the same complaint.



whats wrong with the current gen kb??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> whats wrong with the current gen kb??



It's primarily the plastic and the letter print. They are not as good as the previous ones. The KB also feels lighter than the old ones.


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 6, 2013)

I want to buy a Mechanical Keyboard but all costing north of Rs 5500.
Will the current model "TVS-e Gold Bharat USB 2.0" = Rs 2050 be any good for DOTA 2 than **** membrane Logitech KB?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm also looking to buy this keyboard, and will be doing so when i save up 2k 
I'm pretty sure it's huge leap in gaming/typing


----------



## tubelight (Oct 16, 2013)

Any mechanical keyboard with a good build quality will be good for gaming. Once you start using it, regular keyboards will feel ancient and pathetic 

I switched to a mechanical keyboard about 3 months ago and I'm loving it. The feeling of typing on it is something that has to be experienced.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 21, 2013)

tubelight said:


> Any mechanical keyboard with a good build quality will be good for gaming. Once you start using it, regular keyboards will feel ancient and pathetic
> 
> I switched to a mechanical keyboard about 3 months ago and I'm loving it. The feeling of typing on it is something that has to be experienced.



But I heard it's a 2KRO keyboard hence very bad for gaming?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 21, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> But I heard it's a 2KRO keyboard hence very bad for gaming?



You want around 6KRO at least, if you game a lot. That said, this only applies to the USB version. PS/2 versions are always NKRO because they involve hardware interrupts rather than polling when you're pressing a key.


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 21, 2013)

^^ TVSe Gold is not NKRO, it's 6KRO for PS/2. Not sure about USB but it should be 4KRO not 2 IMO. Even cheap USB membrane keyboards tend to have 3KRO.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 22, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> ^^ TVSe Gold is not NKRO, it's 6KRO for PS/2. Not sure about USB but it should be 4KRO not 2 IMO. Even cheap USB membrane keyboards tend to have 3KRO.



You should try typing "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", while holding both shift keys pressed. That is a good indicator for key rollover. A full NKRO will easily type everything.


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 22, 2013)

As I said, the PS/2 version is not NKRO, I've already tested it both via what you have said and Passmark Keyboard test.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You should try typing "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", while holding both shift keys pressed. That is a good indicator for key rollover. A full NKRO will easily type everything.



Tried. This is what I get with acer' membrane kb: HE QUIC BROWN OX UMP OVER HE Z OG


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 27, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Tried. This is what I get with acer' membrane kb: HE QUIC BROWN OX UMP OVER HE Z OG



Obviously an acer membrane keyboard wont be able to 

My Corsair K70 does it like a champ though:

THE QUICK BROWN FOX JUMPS OVER THE LAZY DOG.

@SlashDK: What was it like on PS/2?


----------



## lywyre (Oct 27, 2013)

This is my hp pavilion laptop kb:

THKBNFJDTHLAYDG

Damn: Not even space key.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 27, 2013)

lywyre said:


> This is my hp pavilion laptop kb:
> 
> THKBNFJDTHLAYDG
> 
> Damn: Not even space key.



Space key is usually the first victim.


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Dec 18, 2013)

Love this keyboard 

new model coming with rupee symbol, it is called gold bharat priced at around 1600plus vat


----------



## SlashDK (Dec 21, 2013)

That's the same one that I bought. All Golds are now Gold Bharats.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You should try typing "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", while holding both shift keys pressed. That is a good indicator for key rollover. A full NKRO will easily type everything.





SlashDK said:


> That's the same one that I bought. All Golds are now Gold Bharats.



@SlashDK: please take this test bro and post it here.. i will also buy this kb. my old membrane kb is on th verge of getting trashed.


----------



## Pace (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey, have you tried using it with a Mac / Linux ? I have a dell laptop with Linux (Fedora) installed on it as my primary operating system and a Macbook Pro, wanna know if this keyboard will work with both of these systems, primarily with Mac as I tend to work more on that in terms of programming and stuff

TVS doesn't say anything about Mac / Linux compatibility on their website.

Thanks


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 24, 2014)

Pace said:


> Hey, have you tried using it with a Mac / Linux ? I have a dell laptop with Linux (Fedora) installed on it as my primary operating system and a Macbook Pro, wanna know if this keyboard will work with both of these systems, primarily with Mac as I tend to work more on that in terms of programming and stuff
> 
> TVS doesn't say anything about Mac / Linux compatibility on their website.
> 
> Thanks



I'm worried about the same [Linux Compatibility]



Extreme Gamer said:


> You should try typing "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", while holding both shift keys pressed. That is a good indicator for key rollover. A full NKRO will easily type everything.



Can any of the owners take this test please?

Also from where to get it @ 1500₹ ?
It's avilable for 1950₹ on Amazon.in.


----------



## ankush28 (May 25, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> I'm worried about the same [Linux Compatibility]


NO need to worry about Linux compatiblity  MOSTLY ALL keyboards works with Linux easily. Sometimes special keys won't work(Fn, Windows specific functions), but TVS doesn't have any so no need to worry.
Can't comment on Mac compatibility.


> Also from where to get it @ 1500₹ ?
> It's avilable for 1950₹ on Amazon.in.


Local shops mate, local shops.
( You can find one ~1700 )


----------



## noob (Oct 3, 2016)

is it good for gaming ? i have purchased logitech G310 but it does not have numeric keypad and i miss it a lot. Thinking of returning it and getting this one instead.


----------

